# No Dove fields at Grand River this year ?



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I was looking at the states new interactive map and no dove fields were shown for Grand river. So now the state keeps shrinking the access for dove hunting. I use to go to Dorset they closed those then switch to Grand River now there gone. So I quess everyone in the northeastern will now have to cram into Mesquito or forget about it. Other fields are to far of a drive. Needless to say we keep getting less for all our years of support of DNR and I know they do the best with what they get but; we pay the tab and way too many others have access without paying a cent!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of that map system.I looked earlier and it was showing 0 fields in my area, I don't think it's loading properly ?? I'm going to check again when I find time. 
IMO it's a little to technical for the job it needs to do.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

i see "1" on the map for Grand river


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

There was nothing there the day I posted ! I have to look again and see if they updated the new mapping system.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Checked map again and still no designated fields for Grand River !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just because there are no "designated dove fields" doesn't mean you cant find a field and do well in it.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

fakebait said:


> I was looking at the states new interactive map and no dove fields were shown for Grand river. So now the state keeps shrinking the access for dove hunting. I use to go to Dorset they closed those then switch to Grand River now there gone. So I quess everyone in the northeastern will now have to cram into Mesquito or forget about it. Other fields are to far of a drive. Needless to say we keep getting less for all our years of support of DNR and I know they do the best with what they get but; we pay the tab and way too many others have access without paying a cent!


Yet the field trial area sits unmowed / brush hogged with acres of sunflowers and corn. Found out recently that Greentree Marsh off Hyde Oakfield road will have no water this year. I took about 30% of my birds (ducks/geese) there last year. I agree, it is frustrating.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> just because there are no "designated dove fields" doesn't mean you cant find a field and do well in it.


Yup! As far as I know there's no reg that says you can hunt doves only in "designated" fields! Find a place and go whack 'em!


----------

